# Wood Glue, Contact Cement, or Construction Adhesive to Attach 1/4" Plywood End Panels to Cabinet



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm trying to decide how to attach 1/4" plywood end panels to a plywood wall cabinet that I am in process of building. The cabinet ends are 36" tall and 13" wide. I will make the end panels oversized and use a router and flush trim bit after attaching them.
Advice based on experience, please.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I would use wood glue or contact cement. If contact cement, follow instructions and no need for pins. If wood glue then some pins to hold it while glue dries. I usually just use the little foam rollers to roll it on smooth and uniform.

Like for example this is 1/4" oak ply I contact cemented to these in-stock bare cabinets from Home Depot probably 15 years ago:


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used 1/4 plywood, door skins and 3M Peel and stick veneer with contact cement as long as I remember. Never had a problem with any application.

I use a spray on contact that work great.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Contact cement.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

For indoor, contact cement, though I have used PVA and powered resin. The latter require clamping which is difficult on large pieces. Sand bags work.


----------

